# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Pest control to do it after demolition?  In the middle or after renovation?

## gobear

I am doing the home renovation arranging trades myself 1 by 1 rather through builders for a one storey house
We just did the demolition
I am wondering for pest control, when is the best or suitable time to do it?  Like after the demolition (before bathroom/kitchen installation)?  Or after everything has been done including painting, new blinds etc
We want to do internally and externally 
And because there are so many pest control companies, what are the things I need to be aware of?   
Your feedback will be greatly appreciated 
Thanks

----------


## toooldforthis

wot sort of pests? termites?

----------


## gobear

What is the general pest control that people normally do?
I suppose termites since thats the most common for ants?  We have quite alot of ants and cockroaches in the past especially in summer, so yeah..

----------


## cyclic

Start here  https://www.termimesh.com.au/faq

----------


## droog

All depends on the treatment and renovations going on.
Termimesh is something that is installed during construction however if you are using a chemical treatment then that should be done after. If the chemical is injected or sprayed into the ground around the building then as part of the Reno’s that ground is dug up then you have lost the chemical treatment. 
If you are just doing general pest treatment then while the walls are open it is a good chance to get at anything that may have been living in there, however ongoing treatment is about building a barrier to stop them getting in, which needs to be applied once all construction is finished. 
General pest treatments need to be applied once a year, gone are the days of strong chemicals that last for years as they are not good for the environment and have been banned.

----------


## gobear

Thanks Droog 
I mean the house is currently demolished, all  the carpets, tiles are ripped out
I am not sure if this is the best time to do it
Or do it after all the bathroom, carpets, timber floor are installed etc
I think its the general pest that we need, so in that case, I assume after renovation to do the pest contrl would be suitable?
I have zero idea where to start and when to do it
Any suggestion would be appreciated

----------


## droog

Is it a full gut job, ceilings and plaster removed or just a remodel ? 
If the rooms have just been cleared, tiles and carpet removed and the walls are still in place then it makes little difference.
If it is a gut job and everything has been cleared down to the timber studs it may be worthwhile asking about getting it sprayed now but only worthwhile if you had a major pest problem before. 
Otherwise get it completed then get it sprayed to provide a barrier to keep the unwanted out. 
Your statement “the house is demolished” gives the impression that a bulldozer has flattened the house and you have a clear block of land ready to start construction of a brand new house.

----------


## gobear

Sorry Droog, maybe I should have made it clearly,, my bad...
I meant that the house inside has been demolished for the old wardrobes, kitchen, bathrooms, carpets etc but the wall, ceiling remains the same.  
Will add a couple of drop down ceiling, new downlights, new powerpoints, new paintings, new wardrobes, make a new opening (with timber studs)
I guess u call that a comestic renovation? 
So you mean in that case above, it would be best to get it down now before we install new kitchen, bathroom, carpets or after they have been install in brand new etc 
Hope that makes it clear now for my situation
Sorry once again if it made you a bit confusing before.

----------


## droog

Not going to make much difference. A general pest treatment will be done in the ceiling, under floor and outside. 
Generally they will spray the perimeter of the sub floor, dust or spray the ceiling space and spray the outside walls  and perimeter of the building. 
The work you are doing will really not interfere with any of this so does not matter if it is done now or after you finish.

----------


## gobear

Thanks for clarifying it
In that case, we probbaly do it before the installation of carpet/timber floor/wardrobes then 
And do i need to know or be aware of anything of how to get or hire a good pest control people?
I mean this is quite something as in general, unlike a particular job such as tiling or wardrobes or painting etc you are able to see the site inpsection and check the quality work but for pest control, there's nothing much you can see other than spraying?
I mean other than looking at the reviews, how can I clarify or know that they are actually using the 'pest control' product as they could use anything.
I have done carpet cleaning before and I had bad experience since they kinda did 'any water' chemical I felt and not the legitimate chemical that they would supposed to use if you know what I mean

----------


## droog

Apart from meeting the person face to face beforehand and asking questions, then getting them to go through what has been done after. You can always ask them what products they use.
Remember that it is an ongoing process, it needs to be refreshed / topped up once a year, if you are unhappy after the first year find someone different.
If you have ants, spiders, cockroaches you will see a difference within weeks. 
For general pests these days I just buy a commercial bulk product and spray it myself, but depends on what you are comfortable doing yourself.

----------


## cyclic

> For general pests these days I just buy a commercial bulk product and spray it myself, but depends on what you are comfortable doing yourself.

  So have I for the past 32 years. 
I use Fortune 500 available from some produce merchants. 
1 litre costs around $36 and is mixed 100 ml to 10 litres in a knapsack spray. 
I also use it in the retic.

----------

